# Stains on the mouth



## Shannonp73432 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi, I was wondering if any of you know how to remove stains around the mouth of a Miniature Schnauzer.

Thanks, 
Shannon, Nikki, and Allie


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Those stains are really the same thing as the tear stains. Saliva instead of tears contribute to them. As far as I am concerned, there isn't a product out there that will remove them. (cept maybe bleach, which I would NOT advise) There are some whitening shampoos that may lighten them some, or make them appear lighter. To lessen staining, the area must be kept dry, hair out of the mouths, etc. Near impossible on most pets. Show dogs have their beard hair in bands, awas and out of their mouths and food, and also have cornstarch, powders, chalks, etc. to hide those stains..


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Avoid food with beet pulp or artifical colors in it, that generally contributes to staining. There is also a product called Angel Eyes that I hear works amazingly well to remove fur stains for both dogs and cats.


----------



## tommiesbrother (May 15, 2008)

I have tried them all. My groomer prefers Tear Stain Away as the product of choice for tear stains and other hair discoloration. I'm glad I followede her advice. You can get info on it at www.tearstain.com . They guaranteed my results!!


----------



## hungover (Jul 9, 2008)

hi there

in essence there is very little difference between tear stain away and Angels eyes. The former might have a longer shelf life because of the bha (an artificial vitamin E). Personally I would go for the one that is cheaper- given that they are the same product.

Either should work as the active ingredient is the narrow spectrum antibiotic- Tylosin.

Tylosin is generally safe for dogs but fatal to some animals such as horses.

I would expect either to start working in just under three weeks.

If you use either then in the event of blood tests on your dog please tell the vet as they will give screwy results.

I hapilly used Angels eyes until it was outlawed on our side of the "pond", ie europe.

Although I loved the product i was always a little disappointed by the fact that both makers underplay the antibiotic element. Although i never used Angels Glow I considered their blurb on their site to be a tad more honest.

If you want some unbiased info about tylosin then go to bichon hotel. They no longer sell it but have some useful info.

You might find that your dog doesn't like the taste, if this happens then introduce it to the diet by adding it to your dog's drinking water


----------

